# Ultimate Kimber Photo Thread



## VegasEgo

I guess I will pop the cherry on this forum for the collection of photos

Here is my Kimber

Tactical Custom Pro II


----------



## Mike Barham

*Calling Old Padawan!*

Perhaps Old Padawan will come along and post some pics of his now-sold Kimber(s) in various states of nonfunctionality. There are probably several forum members who can do the same. :mrgreen:


----------



## js

My Pro CDP II... :smt023


----------



## Wandering Man

Here is my (_still functioning very well thank-you)_ Kimber Compact CDP II:



WM


----------



## Baldy

They sure do look good. I have only shot one and it was set up soft for our range which is only 50'. Felt real good and was dead on accurate.


----------



## gunfighter48

My Kimber Pro Carry II, 1450 rds and 100% reliable. It's my only carry piece!


----------



## cakustoms

*here's mine*

This is my Pro Carry II :mrgreen:


----------



## Sarge43

Here's a pic of my CDPII Pro sporting its new snakewood over wenge grips. :smt023


----------



## Dsig1

My meat and potatoes TLE II NIB



















With night sights


----------



## zhurdan

My newest. Runs great.
Kimber Raptor and Microtech Ultratech

Zhur


----------



## brifol6111

I just picked this up Used but in great shape.


----------



## Freakdaddy

My Gold Combat Stainless II.


----------



## VegasEgo

*Kimber*

Here is my still working after 3,000 rounds and not one malfunction...


----------



## cruzthepug

Custom Crimson Carry II










Ultra Carry II Stainless


----------



## Angus

My Kimber UCII in stainless... Obviously haha..

I LOVE this thing.. So easy to carry, so nice to shoot and I think it's just all all around looker..


----------



## boat73

*My new Pro CDP II*

Just purchased.


----------



## timc

Sorry no non-functional Kimbers I just have those darned old Kimbers that shoot reall well. I guess I'll just keep buying them until I find one that doesn't work.
Warrior









Ultra Carry









STS Pro Raptor


----------



## Lucky13

My Kimber Pro CDP II with original Rosewood grips and the new Carbon Creation ones.


----------



## Mr.clean

*Drooling*I want one.i've only seen em in magazines,but they are damn sexy.


----------



## RogerThat

traded in my bulky p220 for this stainless pro carry II came with night sights.. I bought wilson combat magazine with it so I have 8 + 1 .. plus I hear good things about the magazine and not so good things about the standard kimber mag for the aluminum frame ... This thing is smaller than my sig sauer p229 9mm.. can't wait for my cwp to get here


----------



## bunk




----------



## Josser

KIMBER STAINLESS ULTRA RAPTOR II


----------



## SGTRick1775

You guys got some impressive cameras!! I need to step my game up!!


----------



## yzfrider

SGTRick1775 said:


> You guys got some impressive cameras!! I need to step my game up!!


Uh yeah, that makes 2 of us!


----------



## yzfrider

Lucky13 said:


>


Man, thats nice looking!


----------



## knappster007

My first Kimber, a Compact, CDP II


----------



## riggergreg

*Pre series II Compact Stainless*

Made my own. My #1 carry


----------



## ElMar

Same great looking guns here, nice stuff. :smt023


----------



## The Tomcat

Here you go:

Kimber SP-II


----------



## p99guy

Here is my first Kimber, and 8th M1911 type I've owned over the years...Custom TLE/RL II with
limited edition VZ Diamondback G10 grips. I love the way this pistol shoots


----------



## CentexShooter

Here's my baby! Ultra Carry II with the CT grips. Nary a malfunction.


----------



## speedstar808

*Aurora Neo - Kimber!*

check it!


----------



## mdr6370

Hey Speed, any updated pics?


----------



## spanish073187

My Stainless II :mrgreen:


----------



## SaltyD

Super Carry Ultra


----------



## SaltyD




----------



## Raymond

my flagships


----------



## SaltyD




----------



## SIG4ME

My Super Carry Custom and UCII Stainless


----------



## Illusive Man

Here is my Compact CDP II wearing black 320's from VZ Grips:


----------



## saad

Hi im saad from saudi arabia i love kimbers and i wish i had one... we dont have kimbers in saudi..


----------



## Homer

G'Day Fella's,

I'm new to this forum but not new to shootin handguns!
I'll try to post an image of my Kimber Stainless Target II in .38 Super?

Whilst I have done a bit on "Personalising" of this pistol, it is still a Work In Progress!
I hope that worked!

Doh!
Homer


----------



## Sgt Riggs

My Desert Warrior


----------



## Bluesharp

My new stainless Ultra Carry II. Haven't even shot it yet! Long-time 1911 lover, first Kimber.


----------



## dakota1911

My Grand Raptor from 2005 I think is still going. I bought some snake scale grips in Tulip wood from Esmeralda for it back then.


----------



## onebilly43

My Kimber micro carry 380


----------



## Anthony_76

I would love to have a Kimber Ultra Carry II Sapphire someday.


----------



## casurvivor

deleted


----------



## RugerLuger

*My new to me Ultra Aegis II*

My new to me Ultra Aegis II


----------



## Ifferd

Target SS Long Slide 10mm
View attachment 14769


----------



## Hanshi

Ultra Carry .45acp.


----------



## desertman

I've got a few myself.
View attachment 16726


----------



## Rock185

Real quiet here, so I'll take the opportunity to post a picture of my most recent Kimber. Mine is a 38 Super Eclipse with an extra fitted 9mm barrel. Boringly reliable in both calibers.


----------



## DSTEGJAS

Well we might as well keep a eleven year old thread going. Especially since it's about Kimber's. Here is my Kimber Polymer I bought new back in 2000. You don't see these around much.










Jim


----------



## desertman

I forgot about these.


----------



## t4terrific

10 yards, 50 rounds, Kimber Custom Target II with Heinie fixed Straight 8 night sights.


----------



## GunGeezer

Four and a half years since a picture of a Kimber has been posted............maybe it should remain sleeping...........or maybe it will restart.

Here's my 10mm


----------



## Longcarbine

My 10mm longslide Target


----------



## desertman

Two more.


----------

